# Spazzing



## godspurefire (Oct 27, 2006)

I have two Holland Lop rabbits named Roger andPollo and when i take them out of their cage they act ok and all butthen after a while they hop and like spazz out like twitches...likethey will be hoppin around then they spazz and run into walls andstuff... I was wondering what that is cuz i hope they are not sick oranything...If yall could let me know that would be cool...thanks a lot...

Ana


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 27, 2006)

I believe what you are seeing areBINKIES! They mean that your little bunnies are so happy theyjust can't contain it and must jump and run and twist!

You should take a look at this website: http://www.paperglyphs.com/rabbits/rabbittalk.html

It explains bunnies body language, and should help you to detect normal and happy behaviour.

In the mean while, enjoy those binkies! They are so much fun to watch when the get excited like that.

--Dawn

PS: Any pictures?


----------



## JimD (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Ana!

Welcome to the forum!!!

....and to the world of BINKIES!!!!

Yeppers...that's what I would say they might be.
Somebunnies get so excited that they kind of lose their coordination and have a tendency to run into things.

Bottom line is that it's perfectly normal .....and lots of fun to watch.

I finally had to put up a cushion because my buns kept running into thebookcase and I was afraid they'd hurt themselves. Most of the time theyran into the case...shook their head...and then kept right on going.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Ana! and welcome!

Yeah,i agree with these guys

A binkie is the most cutest little thing!! and i just love the way thata bunny shows just how happy they are,hehe,but theydo lookvery nutty at the same time lol

So yeah..i'm sure you have a couple of very happy bunnies



cheryl


----------



## godspurefire (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks you guys so much....im sorry to say though...im giving away my rabbits...but thank yall so much!!!!!!!


----------



## Michaela (Oct 30, 2006)

That's sad that you're giving them away. Is there a reason you can't keep them anymore?

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## naturestee (Oct 30, 2006)

That's too bad. Why do you have to give them away? Is there something we can help with?


----------

